# You won't see this everyday....



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I built this as a gag 'prize' for a guy on another board.

















































Yes, there is even a prototype.....


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Virginia City, MT...hotel's "facilities"


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I wanna be on top!!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Why do I always end up on the bottom?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

In the 1800s, there was a hotel in the coal fields of West Virginia that had a FIVE STORY outhouse - one hole for each of the five floors of the hotel. The drops were staggered so that none of the patrons would be in harm's way (well actually each drop was boarded up). Each level had its own gangway from the respective floor. This outhouse was considered a wonder in its time. Think I saw the writeup on it in our local NRHS chapter's newsletter, The Turntable Times, many years ago. 


Great model, Mik!

Yours, 
David Meashey 

P. S. Mine is just on track.










Thrill seekers had best not lay under this train!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The tops one must be for the CEO's and the bottom one is for the employees.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember one situated off the edge of a cliff in Mogollon, New Mexico. It was build on a scaffolding over a several story drop over the edge of a canyon. I've tried to find pictures, but no luck so far. 

Chuck


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

till the sixties my grandparents lived in a five storey house, with gravity loos. 
there was one "chimney", and for every floor a short, inclinated siding. 
under the seat was a kind of bucket, with a hinged bottom to be released with a pedal. 
my grandfather teached me to make some kind of bag out of newspaper sheets. 
when these bombs were released, one could hear one or two things. the splash, when it hit the sewer - and sometimes the growl, when the groundfloor tenant had been reading the paper on his (open) throne.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By chuck n on 26 Jan 2011 07:24 AM 
I remember one situated off the edge of a cliff in Mogollon, New Mexico. It was build on a scaffolding over a several story drop over the edge of a canyon. I've tried to find pictures, but no luck so far. 

Chuck 



Dang I'd be scared sh*tless using that one!


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Just in the southwest quad' of the city within "Heritage Park" ; 

http://www.waymarking.com/waymarks/WM27AC_Two_Storey_Outhouse_Windsor_Hotel_Calgary_Alberta

And while looking for some pics of the local sample, this one popped up, too; 
http://www.par2.com/ComputerFunnies/TwoStoryOuthouse.jpg

doug


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yB3qtC3ZxX0&feature=related 

@ 4:48 Used to be alot worse


----------

